# Liquid soap problem



## monsterman (Oct 23, 2015)

I made liquid castile soap with olive oil, coconut oil, and lye. Everything seemed to go well, but after letting it sit in its bucket for a day, the liquid seems to have separated into two parts; a super thick part on top, similar to what it was like before it cooked, and a thin part on the bottom that's just like you'd expect liquid castile to be. I've tried mixing them up, but they won't really mix. Is this common? Is there a fix for this? If not, what went wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  What you are making is a Bastille, castile is 100% Olive.  You may want to post your entire recipe and your process so that folks can help you troubleshoot.  I'm sure you'll get some great input.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome Monsterman. 

Ditto what Shari said. It will tremendously help us in troubleshooting if you posted your entire recipe and method/procedure.  


IrishLass


----------

